# Any decent free engraving software packages out there?



## Vintagercr

Was wondering if there were any free engraving packages out here with different fonts that let's you convert to g-code.  Would like to try and mark a few things with the new mill.

Thanks,
Dino


----------



## joe_m

http://home.comcast.net/~sskroch/Fengrave/fengrave.html

Maybe this one? I don't do CNC so all I understood of the description was "text" and "g-code" and of course the all important "free"


----------



## jumps4

thanks joe i downloaded it to try
steve


----------



## MikeAa

How you generating g-code now? Most cad/cam software has some type of engraving capabilities built in, some better than others.


----------



## jumps4

i have a couple different ones all free but i'd like one that just exports the dxf the i can cut and paste text in it's faster with saved lists of words.
steve


----------



## Vintagercr

MikeAa said:


> How you generating g-code now? Most cad/cam software has some type of engraving capabilities built in, some better than others.



Hi Mike, at the present time I'm just using the do one or teach mode on the MX2.  Still looking for cad/cam software I can use at home.  The shop at work uses surf cam but you need a dedicated dongle to use it.

do you have any recommendations?

Thanks,
Dino


----------



## JeremySCook

Not free, but they give you 40 free uses before it's restricted: http://www.cambam.info/.  40 uses, but who says you have to close the program every time you step away...


----------



## OakRidgeGuy

At that rate, I would never close the program!


----------



## revwarguy

JeremySCook said:


> Not free, but they give you 40 free uses before it's restricted: http://www.cambam.info/.  40 uses, but who says you have to close the program every time you step away...



Actually, there is a much older version of Cambam that is completely free that might do what you want well enough.  If you go to Cambam's download page, go down to the bottom of the page, the deadly donkey release is free and unrestricted.

I've used and paid for Cambam, and although I now use something else (Vectric), it is one of the better low priced ($150) options for CAM software out there, especially if you are new to CNC.

Although I admit I haven't looked recently, much of the free stuff that I looked at makes you go through a learning curve only to find that you need it to do something with it that it won't do, so you end up learning something else that's better anyway wishing you'd spent the same money up front in the first place.  

Your mileage may vary, of course.


----------

